# Small site with talkclassical top lists



## Droidion (Aug 1, 2015)

I did a small site for my own convenience with top lists from this topic: https://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html

Maybe it can be useful to somebody else.

No ads, no tracking, fast, open sourced, mobile friendly, source of data explained.

https://tclist.best


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Droidion said:


> I did a small site for my own convenience with top lists from this topic: Compilation of the TC Top Recommended Lists
> 
> Maybe it can be useful to somebody else.
> 
> ...


Nice of you, sharing this whit us.


----------

